# New hunting grounds, need advise



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So I acquired 175 acres of hunting land in Montgomery co. The land years ago was cleared to become a housing community. There is no food sources on the land- corn, beans or anything of the sorts.

I tool a walk around the whole area and there is no mature trees on the property. There are very few big trees that would support a stand. All the trees on the land are 15 yrs of age or so.

The ground well ot almost seems like a rock and gravel base with not much real good dirt/soil so putting a food plot will be real hard. There is a gravel pit to the west with a corn/bean field between the land I have permission to hunt and the gravel pit.

Any advice on what I should look for in ways of putting up a pop up blind? There are a lot of deer on this land this buck was one I took a pic of this past season. This area is stricky bow hunting only. The buck was in a clearing next to a business, the grass area I cant hunt.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I also wanted to mention there is zero pressure on the land except for tresspassers who were going on the land in trucks to 4x4s. They have since been ran off and taken care of.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd brush in a few ground blinds, but I would also place a few tripod hunting platforms with the swivel chairs and brush them in as well. I like this 14 foot tripod's in area's like you describe to get elevation. I like to locate a little thicket nearby where I expect travel and set the tripod up in the thicket. Brush it in heavy and trim for shooting lanes. I have had success from these in areas as you describe.

Sounds like a great opportunity; good luck!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

If you're in the market for a ground blind,I have an outhouse one and a 360° swivel chair that I may part with.Sounds like my timeshare has fizzled out this season.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Don't overthink it. Thick timbered cover makes for difficult hunting yet great bedding. Try to isolate where the main concentration of paths are and set up. Ass in stand / blind kill deer. overthinking it doesn't.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

A feeder will help get them coming regularly


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So I went to my grounds in maimi co just to do some cleaning, well I found out that a guy has been trespassing on the land.

I have the guy on camera. He took a battery tray out of a browning dark ops trail cam, he cut my hss lifeline and took caribener loop section, he also cut two straps off my climbing sticks and also cut my bow pull up line.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TomC said:


> So I went to my grounds in maimi co just to do some cleaning, well I found out that a guy has been trespassing on the land.
> 
> I have the guy on camera. He took a battery tray out of a browning dark ops trail cam, he cut my hss lifeline and took caribener loop section, he also cut two straps off my climbing sticks and also cut my bow pull up line.


Wow...just curious if this is your property or if it's someone elses?


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

TomC said:


> So I went to my grounds in maimi co just to do some cleaning, well I found out that a guy has been trespassing on the land.
> 
> I have the guy on camera. He took a battery tray out of a browning dark ops trail cam, he cut my hss lifeline and took caribener loop section, he also cut two straps off my climbing sticks and also cut my bow pull up line.


people suck, post up his picture here so we can rip on him


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Its private property. The guy lives a few houses down from the property. He was run off once by the landowner and once by Miami co sheriffs office. They suspected him of growing weed on the property I hunt.

The guy put a stand up and it got taken out by a wind storm,the tree it was on blow over destroying it. So what did he do, he took a stand that belonged to someone else and put it up on another tree close to his previous.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I once was excited about permission on a piece that sounds similar to what is happening here. Although the owner cared and the law was called on occasions, they wouldn't make anybody a legal agent. Some people just don't give a darn about anything! A rental on the road contained two brothers that fit that description. Both paid trespassing tickets, one was arrested off the property. Nothing mattered, nothing stopped them. 

After 3 seasons (and killing a 141 inch gross 8 point the second year), I pulled equipment and called it quits. I found other property that frankly was not as good hunting from population and certainly not for large bucks. I enjoyed myself much more not dealing with that crap year round.

If you cannot become legal agent, or have a regularly involved land owner I wish you the best Tom! The spot I am referring to remains a trophy buck heaven, but the issues also still exist.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TomC said:


> Its private property. The guy lives a few houses down from the property. He was run off once by the landowner and once by Miami co sheriffs office. They suspected him of growing weed on the property I hunt.
> 
> The guy put a stand up and it got taken out by a wind storm,the tree it was on blow over destroying it. So what did he do, he took a stand that belonged to someone else and put it up on another tree close to his previous.


Guy sounds like a piece of work.


----------

